

Building a High Throughput Image Pipeline - usaar333
http://blog.picloud.com/2013/04/03/introducing-queues-creating-a-pipeline-in-the-cloud/?e

======
TheTaytay
As a Picloud fanboy whose side project maps really well to queue processing,
I'm rather excited about this.

